# Question: Litespeed T3 going Di2 way



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks, 
Was wondering, and pardon me if this was raised before. 
Has anyone, tried Di2-ing their Litespeed Xicon or the T3?

Is it ok to drill holes for the front D and the rest of the harnesses.
I also noticed that for all Ti frames, the FD is always clamped instead of brazed on. Any reason why? 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

